# Webbwood review



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2016)

so i picked up a couple blocks of the new webbwood. Guess it is suppose to replace dymondwood. Well it is horrible. Cut it up for some hairsticks as the dymondwood is what I used a lot of. The new stuff just peeled apart and snapped on the lathe. I was able to snap them with minimal pressure.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2016)

Good to know. Any idea how the hardness compares to Spectraply?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 25, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Good to know. Any idea how the hardness compares to Spectraply?


It's hard but just snaps. Almost as if the layers are not put together well. I broke those by barely bending them. Thought my gouge was dull so I sharpened it again and used carbide and see what it did. Just tears the layers apart. The blue is the denser of the two but they both are horrible.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 26, 2016)

Which hardness level did you get? From what I saw when I got an email, they have 4 or 5 different kinds, from plywood to plastic.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2016)

I only saw three on the site. they have low, med, and high density. The green is medium and the blue is high. I bought one of each just to see which would be better. Could not tell any difference except one was heavier. They both peeled apart. When I turn dymondwood or color wood i can notice a difference.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2016)

looking at the photos I noticed something, Is it just me or are they cut cross grain? If that is true that'll explain the issues and I'd be going back to them and complaining...


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> looking at the photos I noticed something, Is it just me or are they cut cross grain? If that is true that'll explain the issues and I'd be going back to them and complaining...


Don't think so. The layers have always ran long ways on the blocks that I rip up into 5/8" strips.


----------



## myingling (Jan 26, 2016)

They do look cross cut when I try do dymond wood for strikers and its cross cut that's what they end up looking like ,,,


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2016)

myingling said:


> They do look cross cut when I try do dymond wood for strikers and its cross cut that's what they end up looking like ,,,


I guess they may be considered that since they are layered but I cut up the dymondwood and colored wood the same way and they turn excellent. I turn them down to 1/16" with no problems. Never had a single one snap like these. Burls don't snap as easily. Here is some dymondwood sticks I turn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2016)

Send em an email. with a link to this topic. See what they say about that...


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Send em an email. with a link to this topic. See what they say about that...


Well I sent one just to let them know about it but I just won't buy it anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Send em an email. with a link to this topic. See what they say about that...


Actually sent emails to company I bought it from and webbwood. No response yet. Don't figure I will either.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hmm...I doubt the place you bought it from will help, unless they offer an exchange. But the Webbwood company I would expect a reply and appology at the least. It would be in their best interest to send you a new batch free.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm...I doubt the place you bought it from will help, unless they offer an exchange. But the Webbwood company I would expect a reply and appology at the least. It would be in their best interest to send you a new batch free.....


Webbwood just called me. They are doing everything to make it right and want the wood back to test it. I will be sending it to them to get it figured out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2016)

Bam!!! there it is....I like that reply. Nicely done Webbwood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Bam!!! there it is....I like that reply. Nicely done Webbwood.


 yep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok. So as long as I have bought the 1 1/2 sq blocks and ripped them straight I have never had an issue until this Webb wood. Sent them the material and it was cut cross grain before I received it in game call blocks. They are sending me new material.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> looking at the photos I noticed something, Is it just me or are they cut cross grain? If that is true that'll explain the issues and I'd be going back to them and complaining...



See....someone around here does know what they're talking about.....once in a while.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 10, 2016)

New Webbwood came in today. 
They also sent me 2 striker blanks. I know somebody asked me about it and I can't remember. If someone wants to make strikers and send me a review to send them I will send them to you to make and try out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 10, 2016)

Those look sharp Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 10, 2016)

Let me know how you like it! I may get some


----------



## Tclem (Feb 10, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Let me know how you like it! I may get some


Love it. I've got two striker blanks that need strikers turned and a review of it for them. If you want one send me your address


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Love it. I've got two striker blanks that need strikers turned and a review of it for them. If you want one send me your address


I don't turn one piece strikers, so see if you can find someone else to do it. If I get some, I'll be running it through my dowler and using it for 2 piece strikers.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 10, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I don't turn one piece strikers, so see if you can find someone else to do it. If I get some, I'll be running it through my dowler and using it for 2 piece strikers.


They sell dowells but don't know what min quantity is. What is the dowler you have


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> They sell dowells but don't know what min quantity is. What is the dowler you have


It's one I made out of an old skew. I'll have to look in to their dowels. I got some 'dymondwood' dowels from Brookside, but I'm hearing from others that they are spectraply instead. Never used either so not familiar with them... but everyone raved about dymondwood, so I'm looking forward to trying this stuff.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2016)

Those look much much better than before.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 10, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It's one I made out of an old skew. I'll have to look in to their dowels. I got some 'dymondwood' dowels from Brookside, but I'm hearing from others that they are spectraply instead. Never used either so not familiar with them... but everyone raved about dymondwood, so I'm looking forward to trying this stuff.


I've turned both and can tell the difference easily. Think snake wood vs pine. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 10, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I've turned both and can tell the difference easily. Think snake wood vs pine. Lol.


Yeah, that's the impression I get from most people. However, these are already cut in dowels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 10, 2016)

@JR Custom Calls ,,,, Them dowels are pretty close I got few of the old ones and compared them ,,,,on my calls they run just as good they are not just spectraply ,,,, they got 3 different colors and the ones u got in your pic green black I don't care for

Reactions: Like 1


----------

